# JOGL- Ich möchte mitmachen!



## Developer_X (5. Nov 2009)

hi.
Nach längerem ärgern mit Java3D habe auch ich mich entschlossen bei JOGL mal vorbeizuschauen.

Dazu habe ich gegoogelt.
JOGL Download
doch ich kam zu keinem richtigen Ergebnis, und wusste auch nicht ob das die richtige Library ist.

Kann mir hier einer von euch mal einen link geben, der zu der installationsexe von JOGL führt?

Danke DEVELOPER_X


----------



## Final_Striker (5. Nov 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht wie du googelst, aber direkt der erste link führt schon auf die seite.
Java? Binding for the OpenGL® API: Wiki: Home &mdash; Project Kenai


----------



## Developer_X (5. Nov 2009)

ich hatte eher sowas gemeint.
Egal.
Eine frage, ist das das richtige?
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-1.x-webstart-current/jogl.jar


----------



## Developer_X (5. Nov 2009)

immer wenn ich mir mal die example codes anschaue, importieren die etwas aus
net.games
kann mir jemand den link zu ner exe datei schicken, die das alles schön installiert?


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2009)

Download hier Index of /media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-1.1.1a/ 
Die Beispiele, die noch mit net.games anfangen, sind veraltet, können aber leicht auf die neue(re) JOGL-Version angepasst werden.


----------



## radiac (5. Nov 2009)

Hi .

Ich will mir dir auch in ein paar Monaten angucken.
Hab schon seit ca. ein halbes Jahr lang dieses Lesezeichen bei mir in Firefox.
VIelleicht hilft dir das weiter .


Jogl.info - Alles rund um die Java Bindings für OpenGL


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2009)

Vielleicht meinte er das sogar: Dort wird auch noch
import net.java.games.jogl.*; 
verwendet, was inzwischen
import javax.media.opengl.*;
sein müßte. Sonst ändert sich aber nicht sooo viel. Ein paar Infos gibt's hier http://www.javagaming.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=sika0c4vg9e939dh3aqdq0al87&topic=12817.0


----------



## Developer_X (5. Nov 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Download hier Index of /media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-1.1.1a/
> Die Beispiele, die noch mit net.games anfangen, sind veraltet, können aber leicht auf die neue(re) JOGL-Version angepasst werden.



super, aber eine frage, wo soll ich das was im ordner lib ist in meinem PC reinkopieren?

Reicht es diese dateien wo abzuspeichern, und die sind automatisch im classpath, oder muss man das extra machen, und wo soll ich sie abspeichern?

...Programme/Java/???
ich hab da drei ordner:

```
jre6
jre1.6.0_07
jdk1.6.0_11
```


----------



## Developer_X (5. Nov 2009)

gibt mir bitte einer hier jetzt in diesem forum, keinen link, sondern quelltext, ein einfaches beispiel.
bitte


----------



## Developer_X (5. Nov 2009)

also ich hab jetzt mal das example code package runtergeladen, und nur einige gestartet, schon gehst bei mir in eclipse net, problem:

die imports, weil die da irgendwas mit EGL importieren wollen in ihren zudem auch sehr unstrukturierten und sehr komplexen codes, zudem sollte es ja für anfänger sein.

bestimmte methoden funktionieren nicht, die werden bei mir rot angezeigt, wenn ich mit dem cursor draufzeige steht da, add cast to object
Und hin und her,.

Kann mir einer ein ganz einfaches example hier im forum posten, wo das benutzt wird, was ich mich nach marco13's ling runtergeladen habe,
ich habe von jogl nur folgendes:

```
[LIST]
[*]gluegen-rt.dll
[*]jogl.dll
[*]jogl_awt.dll
[*]jogl_cg.dll
[*]jogl.jar
[*]gluegen-rt.jar
[/LIST]
```
Ich habe nämlich aus der liste, auf die man kommt wenn man marco13s link anklickt, folgendes gedownloaded:
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/builds/archive/jsr-231-1.1.1a/jogl-1.1.1a-windows-i586.zip
ist das der richtige link?
Und marco13, wenn ja, warum hast du ihn mir denn nciht gleich geschickt?!


----------



## max40 (5. Nov 2009)

@devx ich denke Marco13 hat was besseres zu tun als sich dein System was du hast zu merken!

hast du dir schon Userguide.html durchgelesen? wenn nicht solltest du das machen!


----------



## andre111 (5. Nov 2009)

Die Examples sollten für Anfänger in Jogl sein, aber nicht für Anfänger in Java. Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Marco13 (5. Nov 2009)

Die Datei (ja, das ist die richtige - irgendwas sagt mir, dass du nicht Linux verwendest) enpacken, am besten alles ins Wurzelverzeichnis von deinem Projekt. Dann in Exclipse die JARS zu Build Path hinzufügen, und wenn dann noch was rot anläuft ist's ein Fehler im Quelltext. Hier jetzt ein Beispiel zu posten würde nichts bringen, weil du erst die eben aufgezählten schritte machen musst.


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

Moin,

bei den JOGL Beispielen musst Du etwas aufpassen, da es mittlerweile 3 "Generationen" gab (die net.java.games.jogl.*, die javax.media.opengl.* und die aktuellen mit den separierten GL Profilen (JOGL2)). Aktiv entwickelt wird ihmo nur noch an JOGL JSR-231 2.x.

Für JOGL2, brauchst du die 

http://download.java.net/media/gluegen/webstart-2.x-next/gluegen-rt.jar
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/jsr-231-2.x-webstart-next/jogl.all.jar
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/jsr-231-2.x-webstart-next/nativewindow.all.jar
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/jsr-231-2.x-webstart-next/newt.all.jar

sowie die dlls aus

http://download.java.net/media/gluegen/webstart-2.x-next/gluegen-rt-natives-windows-i586.jar
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/jsr-231-2.x-webstart-next/jogl-natives-windows-i586.jar
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/jsr-231-2.x-webstart-next/nativewindow-natives-windows-i586.jar
http://download.java.net/media/jogl/jsr-231-2.x-webstart-next/newt-natives-windows-i586.jar


Ein einfaches Beispiel (sofort lauffähig, alle jars und dlls sind schon enthalten) gibt es hier:

http://too-late.de/kskb/gl2sample0.zip

(Nicht entpacken, sondern saugen dann: 
Eclipse -> File -> Import -> General -> Existing Projects into Workspace -> Select archive file -> Browse -> gl2sample0.zip auswählen -> Öffnen -> Finish)

(Nur zur Sicherheit: Keine Dateien von JOGL gehören in die Verzeichnisse der JRE (also nix von JOGL nach C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6 oder sonst wohin kopieren (das geht später garantiert in die Hose))


Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

Die .jar Dateien musst du alle in deinen Classpath packen. Alle DLLs müssen sich im Java-Library-Path befinden. Der Hintergrund ist, dass JOGL diese DLLs benötigt, um auf OpenGL tatsächlich zugreifen zu können. In Eclipse kannst du in den Project-Properties eine "Native Library Location" angeben. Das ist einfach ein Ordner, in dem Java sich dann diese DLLs sucht. Mach am besten einen unterordner "Lib" in den du alle DLLs packst und setze diesen als Native Library Location. 

Willst du das Programm außerhalb von Eclipse starten gibst du diese location wie folgt an: java -cp "bla.jar;<...>" -Djava.library.path=lib/ app.Main


----------



## ARadauer (6. Nov 2009)

Der Title "JOGL- Ich möchte mitmachen!" hat mich jetzt einwenig erschreckt... ich dachte schon du willst da source commiten..


----------



## Noctarius (6. Nov 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Der Title "JOGL- Ich möchte mitmachen!" hat mich jetzt einwenig erschreckt... ich dachte schon du willst da source commiten..



Ach das war auch dein Gedanke...? gut, dass ich nicht alleine so ein Kopfkino schiebe


----------



## Developer_X (6. Nov 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> bei den JOGL Beispielen musst Du etwas aufpassen, da es mittlerweile 3 "Generationen" gab (die net.java.games.jogl.*, die javax.media.opengl.* und die aktuellen mit den separierten GL Profilen (JOGL2)). Aktiv entwickelt wird ihmo nur noch an JOGL JSR-231 2.x.
> 
> ...



Danke, das war mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag.


----------



## Developer_X (6. Nov 2009)

Fancy, sag mal, gibt es auch ein deutsches JOGL Tutorial?


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> Fancy, sag mal, gibt es auch ein deutsches JOGL Tutorial?




In Deutsch kenn ich auch nur Jogl.info - Alles rund um die Java Bindings für OpenGL und das ist eigentlich veraltet.
Allerdings sollte Dich das nicht davon abhalten Dir die dortigen Tutorials trotzdem durchzulesen. Du kannst ja das dortige Tutorial1 mit dem gl2sample0 vergleichen (sind inhaltlich fast identisch) und dann auf dem gl2sample0 aufbauend die weiteren Tutorials durchgehen.

Letzten Endes wird Dich aber auch jedes OpenGL Tutorial das Du finden kannst weiterbringen, da die Grundlagen exakt gleich sind (z.B.: DGL Wiki). 

Aber so einfach wie mit Java3D wird es wohl nicht werden .

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## faetzminator (6. Nov 2009)

So leid es mir tut - und nich dass ich der erste wär, der dir das sagt - aber als Programmierer ist englisch nunmal unabdingbar...!


----------



## Spacerat (7. Nov 2009)

Huch... hab' ich was verpasst? Wie dem auch sei...
Die Sache mit dem English... Kannst faetzminator ruhig glauben...
Die Sache mit dem JOGL:
Deine JOGL-Installation kann ja schon passen. Also dahingehend können alle Dateien am richtigen Platz sein.
Aber was ist mit Vista und der OpenGL-Unterstützung? Die muss nämlich vorhanden sein, und wenn ich mir dieses hier ansehe, ist sie das nicht.
BTW.: So erklärt sich im übrigen das Fazit bei JOGL.info:





> *Fazit*: Im Test stellte sich heraus, dass JOGL durchaus mit der Geschwindigkeit von OpenGL mithalten kann.


Diese Aussage ist in der Beziehung lachhaft, wenn man bedenkt, dass die JOGL-Natives die OpenGL-Bibliotheken des Betriebssystems benötigen, weil diese direkt aufgerufen werden. Man könnte durchaus sagen: [c]JOGL ist OpenGL[/c]. Obwohl das träfe eher auf LWJGL zu.


----------



## Gast (7. Nov 2009)

Praktisch habe ich selber noch kein Vista oder Win7 System gesehen bei dem OpenGL nicht auf Anhieb lief. Von den Gerüchten mit beschnittenem OpenGL unter Vista habe ich vor dem Vista Release auch gehört, aber nie etwas von bemerkt.

JOGL ist in der tat etwas langsamer als natives OpenGL, zumindest wenn GLCanvas genutzt wird, aber das ist wohl nur ein konstanter Faktor (mit GLJPanel noch wesentlich mehr).
Mit dem neuen nativen GLWindow ist die Geschwindigkeit aber (fast) identisch.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Spacerat (7. Nov 2009)

Hab' hier noch die gewünschten Tutorials in Deutsch...
Die sind zwar alle durchweg C++, aber die meisten davon bieten auch Java-Quellen (unter anderem auch JOGL) zum Download an.
Diese Tutorials sind für mich auch immer das Beispiel schlechthin, womit man aufzeigen kann, das man bei JOGL bzw. LWJGL auch auf Quellen anderer Sprachen zurückgreifen kann (z.B. C++), während man bei Java3D oder was auch immer auf dieses API beschränkt ist. Wem immer noch nicht klar ist, womit ich darauf hinaus will, der sollte sich mal fragen, was sich wohl einfacher Konvertieren lässt: C++ nach JOGL oder C++ nach Java3D.


----------

